# ReelFoot



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

Signed up at the Cincy show for Reelfoot in the spring. Sounds great. Crappie and BG. Please reassure me that you had a great time there in 2009. Do you catch them on any bait in particular or do they just jump in the boat. Lookin forward to using my 16 ft cane pole or should I rely on the 12ft cane pole. Goin in April. later jw


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been to Reelfoot three times in the last two years. Twice over the Easter break and once in October. The most popular rig is what they call a "reelfoot" rig, which is simply what we Yanks call a crappie rig. Its simply 2, 1 or 2 Ott hooks separated by about 18" with a 3/8 - 1/2 oz. egg sinker on the bottom. The locals, guides and experienced visitors use a slow troll method called spider rigging. (Picture 6-10 rods spread out like spider legs off the bow and/or stearn of the boat. If you are staying at Bluebank, they sell the reelfoot rigs for around $5 for a 3 pack. I bought 8 of the BPS crappie combos in 10, 12 and 14' lengths for my second trip and was really pleased with them. As far as catching fish, I would hire one of the many guides available my first day since they know the stump/treeladen lake, where the fish are and have all the gear you need. (If you're taking kids, its fantastic and they will catch fish. Plus the guides boats are much safer and can go in rougher water compared to the resort jon boats.) The package boats at Bluebank are nice, have seat backs and a newer mercury 25s but you'll want to take your own anchor, gunnel rod holders, portable sonar and trolling motor.
Our best day was 37 crappies with the guide with a 2.25 lb one caught by my six year old. (The mount cost me $225! Be careful what you promise! LOL) By ourselves, we would catch 15-20 and may have caught more if I wasn't tending to a 6 and 9 year old!

Lastly, be mentally prepared to not be able to get on the lake due to high winds.and storms. If you can't get on the lake, drive west of Bluebank Resort and fish the spillway with the locals. (Learned this secret from an old woman at a local, non-resort bait shop. Unfortunately at the end of our trip.) Last Easter, we only fished 1 1/2 days out of 4 we had planned due to high wind, severe thunderstorms and a tornado warning. We drove furher south to see Graceland in Memphis. (Well worth it for my family.) Good Luck and let us know how ya do?


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

We have been there for that last two years over spring break (week before Easter), dress WARM! Remember that you can always shed clothing, but as my son found if you don't have them you will just be cold. He di not feel the neeed to put on his long underware and I did not double check so not long after we were on the water with high winds and cold splashed he was ready to go in. 

I highly recomend a guide fo down there at least one day, we only caught 7 in 2 days because of the wind and rain. guides usually brought back more  

Good luck and if weather is bad there is some good sight seeing in the area. Not too far from Memphis!

p.s. my profile pic is from Reelfoot two years ago!


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Went last spring break with a friend. Unfortunately didnt have much luck with the crappie due to the weather (high winds, rain, and big waves) but we were able to get into some smallmouth and stripped bass. And watch out for those stumps, they will come out of nowhere!! Good luck and report back.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm trying to get 3 other guys to decide on a date for a trip myself, hoping for mid to late April. (last year fell through for this problem) Make sure you follow up with a report, I'll do the same. 
Who knows, might run into you down there. I'm always wearing an OGF cammo hat, and we'll have Ohio plates. Good luck.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

We decided on the week of April 18 thru 25. Staying at Cypress Point. We are the boat that is almost submerged with all the poles, bait and beer. You can easily follow us, we are boat with the Strohs cans following in our wake. Hope to see you there. Bill's drivin the Lund, I am supplying the Strohs. later jw.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Taking a Lund deep V on Reelfoot? Man, you guys are brave. Hope you got insurance.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Im thinking they dont like the Lund, and brave is not the word I would use


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks fellas for the tip. My fishing buddy may not be takin his Lund.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Good choice. I like having a bow mount trolling motor (the rentals don't usually have one), but I wouldn't take my boat anywhere near that place. The guides have some big flat-bottom rigs.


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

johnnywalleye said:


> Thanks fellas for the tip. My fishing buddy may not be takin his Lund.


It depends on the lake level and how ya run your boat. We have taken a Lund ProV 2025 down there in the spring and only used the kicker motor. If you're running like a fool, you will damage it. We did bump stumps but did not suffer any damage. We also run a SS prop. The conveniences of having your own equipped boat far outweigh the risks. Just my two cents... Good luck.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

johnnywalleye said:


> We decided on the week of April 18 thru 25. Staying at Cypress Point. We are the boat that is almost submerged with all the poles, bait and beer. You can easily follow us, we are boat with the Strohs cans following in our wake. Hope to see you there. Bill's drivin the Lund, I am supplying the Strohs. later jw.


We're booked as well. Leaving the day you arrive.
We'll try and leave a couple behind for ya'.


----------

